# Kendime Kastım Ali Dağlara Küstüm Ali



## seitt

Greetings

Please could you translate and explain this line of the famous Livaneli song?

Kendime Kastım Ali Dağlara Küstüm Ali

The chorus continues as follows:
Dar Günde Dostum Ali
Kınama Hallerimi Bağlama Dillerimi
Açık Et Yollarımı

http://www.turkuler.com/sozler/turku_daglara_kustum_ali.html

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## mighty_atlas

It is my commitment to myself
Mountains are places I do not climb anymore


----------



## mighty_atlas

A tentative translation of the whole song would yield :

I took your Dusty Roads and I came
Haramis ( Outlaws ) have ambushed at the spring end
I came, I gave your ways, sister
Don't have any idea who will wipe my tears

It's my commitment to myself, no longer a fan of the Mountains
My sincere Friend Ali, in my days of dire
Do not condemn my state, do not tie my tongue
Make my roads clear

I came knocking at your door from the hands of the Tormenter
I am depressed and still in a Lake of blood
Save me the Sages, I lost my life
Do not know who will dress my wounds

It's my commitment to myself, no longer a fan of the Mountains
My sincere Friend Ali, in my days of dire
Do not condemn my state, do not tie my tongue
Make my roads clear


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, super.


----------



## mighty_atlas

You're Welcome 

<->

Have a Nice Day !


----------



## seitt

Hi again

What would be the best literal translation for “kendime kastım”, please?

Best

Simon


----------



## Rallino

I understand it like, I intend to always hurt myself. So maybe: "I'm my own worst enemy"?


----------



## seitt

*Thank you so much – what is the particular meaning of the verb ‘kasmak’ here, please? I wonder if perhaps TDK has a meaning that would be appropriate, for this verb - or perhaps for the noun 'kast', if that's what it is.*


----------



## TekYelken

The verb in question is _*kastetmek*_ or *kast etmek*_. The meaning differs according to how you write it:

1- _*kastetmek*_ : to imply or mean something 

"Kastettiğim şey bu değil." --> "That's not what I mean"

2 - _*kast etmek*_ : To aim at something with malicous purpose

"Birinin hayatına kast etmek" --> To attempt to murder someone.

The line in the song may mean:

My implication is towards myself.

or 

My malicous intent is towards myself.

I hope this helps._


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, an excellent explanation!


----------

